
The future of PHP 8 in jeopardy - velmu
https://react-etc.net/entry/the-future-of-php-8
======
otherflavors
how is php "The first web native programming language"?

~~~
DerekL
That probably means that PHP is the first programming language created
specifically for web programming, as opposed to languages created before the
web, or originally intended for something else.

